# Indian lake on fire! 3/22/12



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I got up to indian at 5am and started fishing for eyes in one of my ususal spots. I put a 1/8oz glow in the dark jig head tipped with a minnow. First cast a 17"er hits. I stayed in my spot for about an hour and 5 eyes all from 17-21".

As sun was comming up i put the boat on the lake and started for crappie. They were on fire too. All the crappie i found were from 4"-14", I got my limit then a buddy got there with his son and joined me on the boat. he managed 14 keepers just before the sun was setting.

Once the sun set, we switched over to catfish tossing cut shad on the bottom. We had 4 cats within 15 min then it slowed way down after that. 

The water was warm very warm for this time of year, it seemed stained with alot of debris in it. Crappie were all caught in 1-3" of water, eyes were in 6'-7' of water.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Great report!
Hopefully I can get my boat in the water mid next week. Not sure if I will be going west to Indian or east to Buckeye...

Maybe just stay home and fish Alum before all the pleasure boaters get out.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

dang 261 views, a hole lotta lurkers out there!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Looking to get over there sometime this weekend.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Tom, Im a lurker...LOL Graet report man!! Fish Fry has a good start eh?

Salmonid


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

It was a good start to the fishfry season. Im gona head back up either wed or thursday. My new fishfinder is so post to be here some time this week so i hope to put it to use, plus i need to find some shad.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL, we got about 100+ lbs of shad today , most of a 120 qt cooler to stock up for Dave. I got plenty of frozen if your over this way but they should be back every cove at Indian right now...
Salmonid


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

A buddy of mine went back up yesterday. Water was more stained and about the same temp. He found the crappie in 4'-6' of water out in the main lake around some cover, nothing in close our around brush. He found eyes in the same location i was fishing but they were smaller 12"-17"ers. They came on the glow in the dark 1/8oz jig head tipped with a big bass minnow. He tried to find some shad but came up with alot of carp instead.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

you scared the hell out of me with that post title. i thought it was the cuyahoga all over again....

nice job gettin into those eyes

man you were out there a long ass time!!! you must rent your house or have grass that dont grow


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I trolled for awhile today. No eyes but caught two white bass. I was setting the first line and when I put it in the holder the rod bounced. Thought it was hitting bottom so I gave it a couple turns and realized it was a fish. First fish was 17" later I got a 15".

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I get my chores done early in the week so when my days off come, i get to play. Plus with the gas prices i make sure i get my money worth. Ill be back up there wed after i get off and should be home some time thursday evening. A buddy is planning on joining me after he gets off wed and thurs, ill post results sometime thursday or friday after getting some sleep.


----------



## clock876 (Apr 6, 2008)

Got to the spill way about 2 caught one on the second cast. I had three more in less than an hr. had to cut it short cause i had the wife and kid had too pee.lol. seems like mabey this cool air is going to help.


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

The title threw me too. "Burn On Big River" was playing in my head.


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

I think the Fire is out now. Fished it for 7 hours,just caught 3 small gills.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Fire was back on today. Didnt get any crappie but the eyes and cats going strong!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Tom were you bank fishing or trolling? I'm thinking about trolling up there Saturday. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I was drifting in all depths of water around .5-.7mph. Oh yeah water is stained saw alot of debris in the water as well. water temp was 56-59 degrees. cats came on cut shad suspended off the bottom and the eyes came on bass minnows.


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

How's the water clarity and temp? Going to give it a try in the morning.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jhurst (Jun 9, 2010)

Great post. Are they biting on anything other than minnows? I'm heading out there in the morning. Primarily targeting crappie and eyes. Hopefully I'll have a food report tomorrow evening. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

The grandson and I went up there today. There were a quite a few people fishing lakeview harbor. To put up with the waves coming in they had to be catching something. All we caught were two cats and a bluegill. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

i put in at lake view this morn also and had about the same luck (couple cats and a few white bass) we were drifting....did talk to a couple people in the harbor there at lake view and a few of them did have a couple eyes and i personally saw one real nice one in a bucket...good luck to anyone that makes it out


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Not sure on if they are hitting any lures or not. I usually toss a minnow on the bottom while i have a line out for cats. Im going to try a floating jig head with a twister tail this week to see what happens. With the rain and storms i dont the clarity is going to be any better.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

We went out today at moundwood. Waves and wind kicked our butts so ended up jigging for crappie. Caught 4 keepers 5 or so dinks. Brought the two biggest home one was almost 14 inches. Came outta the pads on white n sparkle tube 1/32oz head under a float around 20 or so inches deep. Fishing 5-6 ft of water. 
I seen all them guys packed into that cove made me wonder if they were catching fish or just seeing everyone there making them think people were catching fish there?
Water temp was 53 when I got off thewater around 2pm.


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

I was one of those boats out there not a bite. Tried trolling,drifting and jigging.
Didn't see anyone boat any fish. Water temp was 51 bout 6in visibility and choppy. Did get a chance to test out my new I pilot best thing I have ever bought for fishing.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Caught a few crappies arounds docks Sunday. Was pretty slow but managed these, the biggest were 12 -12 1/2 inches


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've been hitting my spot on the miami river just a few miles south of the spillway.No saugeye so far there,but the channelcats are hitting.The 3lb channelcat that I pulled out this evening was plum full of healthy eggs.I caught a 4.5 pounder last week.. Managed 2 channelcats,1 white bass that was 15",and threw back a 6.5 lb carp and couple dink channelcats.I ran out of nightcrawlers after 2 hrs.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Saugmon when do you usually start trolling over there?


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

I trolled the west bank for an hour or so last evening with Rapalas, no hits at all. Put the boat away and shore fished a vibe right at sunset and caught one 13" hammer handle and had one other hit.

There must have been 30 fishing the shore in Lakeview harbor. There were some fishing RP harbor as well. Don't know if they were catching or not.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Went back up with my son on friday. We got there around 9ish and got out on the lake. The wind was blowing pretty good and the water temp was 50 degrees. We were going to try for crappie but the water was very heavily stained, visability mabey 12" deep. So we decided to drift for cats and eyes. We started in 12' of water once we hit the 4-6'zone the cats were on. Cut shad was the bait. We got 3 eyes from 15"-21'. they came on a floating jig head tipped with a minnow tightlined, so it would hold about 6-10" off the bottom.

The lake is very stained all over, the water temp started at 50 and when we got off the lake it was almost 54. There were alot of boats out prefishing for an eye tournement today.


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

2 eyes today and a yellow perch.

15" an 17" on Firetiger vibe working the vegetation and wood. Perch on a minnow. Fished for an hour.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

I trolled last night harnesses with minnows and night crawlers...one white bass and one 2.85 lb cat. Mainly trolled around oldfield beach, bass pro and lakeview. I think I am going out tomorrow with my 6 year old unless it is super windy. might try drifting or tightlining minnow w/floating jig head.
(ps..this was the first time I fished as capt of my OWN boat and really did not have high hopes) but enjoy reading post. Reading OGF posts convinced me to buy a boat as I am a hunter by nature, but needed something to do in the summer to keep from going stir crazy.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

we had a saugeye tourney there sat 15 boats and only about 18 fish caught and 1 6 fish limit . i think the bite is off again


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

Maybe tomorrow will be better...I hope it is too not too windy. I think we are just going to drift.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

Indian lake today: One catfish. mostly drifted in lakeview are all the way post the beach. It was a good wind for it. about .6 mph. also fished borth sides of dream bridge begore the rain.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

That blow yesterday sure has the lake stirred up.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The water is heavily stained now? Im sure the cold has things all messed up too.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

TomC said:


> The water is heavily stained now? Im sure the cold has things all messed up too.


Yep, at least most of it is. Whitecaps on the main again today


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

All this nasty cold weather and we still haven't got squat for rain up here. Calmer/warmer weather is approaching!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im heading up there tomorrow afternoon with a buddy to drift for some cats. We'll see if im still able to find em. Ill post the results tomorrow night or friday morning.


----------



## ouanlgler18 (May 4, 2010)

Went out for Easter with the other 3 boats out haha. Great day on the water. 9 bass and alot of action top water in the morning. The spawn isn't far away. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well I headed up with my buddy and we got there around noon. We put in and went looking for cats. Well we didnt find much so we went looking for crappie. We tried shallow,deep and everywhere in between, nothing. So we went looking for eyes. Well we managed 8 that were in the 15"-17" and 1 channel cat.

Water is stained im most places, but is clear in a few select places. Water temp was from 49-54 degrees. Wind was out of the north west as well and not much boat traffic as well.


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

Going to try on Sunday did you get the eyes jigging? Don't need any locations or colors. Was going to try :T water temp should be getting close any info would be great.


----------



## ron92 (Jan 29, 2009)

Went out today, mostly in game preserve, only small crappie and three small perch:G


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

We got em on tightlining minnows with out the jig head this time. I did see a couple boats trollling water from deep to shallow, they said they were haveing some luck but that it was slow too. It was slow for us, 10hrs or so of fishing and 9 fish to show but we got em. 

Oh yeah forgot to mention, the lake looks like its down bout 6-8" right now, no water comming over the spillway either.


----------



## MarysvilleAngler (Apr 14, 2012)

I also was out yesterday did a little trolling caught 2 dinks and catfish.I did pretty good on crappie back in the reserve.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Fished off and on for a total of about 4 hours yesterday from the shore.
Total 4 white bass and 4 saugeye. Two saugeye were keepers.

Fished for an hour this morning and caught 6 white bass, 2 of which were decent size. Lost one nice saugeye.

The wind is really starting to blow now, 20-25 out of wsw/ssw. Supposed to have some strong gusts this afternoon, 30+. Main lake is white capping already, be careful out there.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for the trip out, Tom. The eyes didn't last long in my house. Glad we brought home fish, but definitely had to work for them that day. Hope to get up again soon.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Went back out yesterday. No eyes caught. Got crappie of all sizes up to 13.5". Got them in all depts on live bait. Got cats in 4'-8' of water. Water is clearing up some. Water temp when i left was reading between 62-63. Windy on the main lake, not much boat traffic out either.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone been out the last couple days?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Sunburn thursday,made it worse friday,and frostbite saturday and sunday! It wasn't a very good weekend weatherwise!!! Burrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

My Dad and I spent a total of about 5 hours trolling crankbaits between Friday and Saturday evenings. We put 4 keeper saugeye in the boat, and close to thirty white bass. We also caught probably 6 or so saugeye that were only about 7" long. All of our keepers were JUST keepers, between 15" and 16". Water temp was about 60 on Friday, and 56 on Saturday. It was definitely slower on Saturday.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone ot any input on the lake after the crazy storms yesterday? I saw that the river is up 1' so far, so was just wondering what it did to indian in ways of rising and clarity. 

I was thinking either hit kiser or indian tomorrow and or friday. What ya think?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

As of this morning,a buddy told me the river leading to moundwood was a rapids when he passed over it out by duff quarry. Just as the whitebass were getting bigger,wham,flood! Should be perfect for channelcats there in moundwood!!! I've got a half day scheduled tomorrow and I'll check it out this evening to see if it settled down. It usually settles pretty quick after a flood. Weather looks good this weekend,so I'll be trolling for saugeye in the morning and playing around with the white bass in the afternoon/ evenings.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

saugmon, your buddie ain't lyin. I drive across the Moundwood bridge every mornin and it was a brown torrent this am!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well the lake is still going strong. After going turkey hunting and getting my first bird ever we decided to head to the lake. We managed 2 limits on eyes all from 17'-21'. Also got some big hand sized gills, a big perch a few white bass and a load of channel cats. A majority of the channel cats were released due to most of them being big females full of eggs. I did have one cat double my pole over and take out a load of line before breaking me off.

Water temp was 70-72, stained in alot of areas, windy on the west size of the lake with decent waves, not too bad on the east side. All fish were caught in 2-5fow. The eyes were caught on big bass minnows tightlined, the cats came on cut shad drifting and while anchoring.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

congrats on the first turkey....They are a tough but fun hunt


----------

